# Collinite No.476S, 915 or 845



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I cant get my head round the Collinite range of wax. After reading the three they all seem to do the same but worded (marketed) differently  

Which will you recommend as they all seem to be reasonably priced.

To be used on a black ford puma and a grey saab


----------



## Usjdmtuner (Mar 28, 2008)

MR Ray said:


> I cant get my head round the Collinite range of wax. After reading the three they all seem to do the same but worded (marketed) differently
> 
> Which will you recommend as they all seem to be reasonably priced.
> 
> To be used on a black ford puma and a grey saab


I havent used mine but i bought all of them...

There is one guy selling them on EBAY US shipped $100 for all 8 products.. why not. here is the link http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZesquier

*went a little crazy with COLLINITE products.. but hey $100 shipped to my house is a good deal.*


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

There really is no best. 845 is wetter, the 476 is a tad better with silvers and light colours, the 915 is better on darker colours.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Usjdmtuner said:


> I havent used mine but i bought all of them...
> 
> There is one guy selling them on EBAY US shipped $100 for all 8 products.. why not. here is the link http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZesquier
> 
> *went a little crazy with COLLINITE products.. but hey $100 shipped to my house is a good deal.*


All that for $100 delivered?!!! Damn, sometimes I wish I was in the states when shopping... oh wait, my girlfriend is from America :lol:

Looks wise I find it very hard, in fact impossible to distinguish between the three main ones: 845, 915, 476. Durability wise, 476 seems to has the edge so gets the nod from me out of all of them. But that said, they are all very good waxes but to have all of them IMHO would be doubling up on products (unless of course, like myself, you like collecting waxes!)


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

but there's two 476 http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-double-coat-wax-18fl-oz/prod_451.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

MR Ray said:


> but there's two 476 http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-double-coat-wax-18fl-oz/prod_451.html
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


It's just a bigger tim: 18fl-oz vs 9fl-oz.

845 hasn't the durability of 476/915, if that's not been mentioned already, but it's easier on/off.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

stupid me


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

I just got my tub of 915 last week and I love it!
Ive tried it on red and white and the finish is outstanding,

I can't compare it to the other 2 but Id recommend 915 in a heartbeat! Great stuff!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 476 and 845 (will add 915 this year). My preference of the 2 is 845. A tad easier to use which allows you to leave to cure for longer, also i thing 845 is a tad wetter/glossier. I have to admit it looked great on my sliver CTR. Definately an ever present in my arsenal! :thumb:


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

have you tried the 885 fleet wax? does that last even longer than the 476?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

swissrob said:


> have you tried the 885 fleet wax? does that last even longer than the 476?


885 *IS *476 - just repackaged for marine use and better value as a result.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

not used a hard wax before so I might stick to the 845 since its a liquid :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

MR Ray said:


> not used a hard wax before so I might stick to the 845 since its a liquid :thumb:


Its the least liquid like liquid wax you will ever use


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

:thumb:


MR Ray said:


> not used a hard wax before so I might stick to the 845 since its a liquid :thumb:[/QUOT
> Don't be put off the Hard 915 and 474 they are a piece of cake to aplly and remove a panel at a time.:thumb:


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> 885 *IS *476 - just repackaged for marine use and better value as a result.


ok cheers for that !


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have used #845 for one time and I´m very satisfied with the gloss and the easyness of alpplication. But for a winter wax, will be the 476 better? Question: which wax has the best durability from these range?


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

I have 845 and have found it very durable. A strong APC and Shampoo mix didnt touch it, full clay to remove it.


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought of replying earlier but guessed those with first hand experience would answer.

From what I've read in a number of threads 476 lasts longer than just about any other polish out there and that's why it's on my list. Durability was one of my main concerns.

Edit - From another, recent thread:

I'm sure Dave won't mind


Dave KG said:


> Two layers of 476 happily saw my car from October round to end of February a couple of years back, knocked spots off of any other wax I have tried for durability.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

476 will be the most durable - sold as 885 fleet wax for boats and lasts a season sat in salt water  Did a great job over last winter for me, but I found it a PITA to use, although many say its easy :lol:


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

for me a wax is all about durability as you can get your wet glossy look underneath it. so 476s HAS to be the one.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I have 915 and find it very easy to use, you just have to dampen the applicator and apply thin coats. If you apply too thick it leaves dark patches and you can spend all day trying to buff out. My car is metallic black but I have used on my wife's silver car and looks fab on that too.
Do not apply in direct sunlight.


----------

